# Fin Rot?



## Kpd11 (May 30, 2011)

i need help i just noticed on my red bellies flaking white patches on three of my piranhas, it almost looks like when skin is peeling from a sunburn. What should i do?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Sounds like it could be ammonia burn, do you have pics, maybe some test results just to narrow things down?


----------



## Kpd11 (May 30, 2011)

i just moved them to my new apartment and had to do a massive water change, like 80%-90%, I had to do this to move the fish tank. I will test the water tomarrow morning and post the results. I am also feeding the fish fillets i have never feed them before. If it is ammonia burn how do i treat the fish?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Perform small volume water changes to keep the ammonia levels in check and wait for your filter(s) to catch up with the bio load. Sounds like you've got a mini-cycle on your hands after the move, hopefully it won't take too long to straighten out again.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

Yea for future refrence, when changing out that much new water you should dechlorinate it and let it all become mixed with a powerhead or something like that. Then you can turn your filters back on, otherwise you'll have a lot of chlorinated tapwater that can potentially kill off your fleet of bacteria.


----------



## Kpd11 (May 30, 2011)

i do use a tap water conditioner, its seems as though only three of the fish were affected. Two of them are getting better and the spots on them are clearing up and they are eating regularly agian. Unfortunately one of them isnt doing very well, he still looks very sick. He has the white patches, loosing parts of his fins, and he constantly hovers at the top of the tank unless i come near the tank then he swims down. Any ideas on how i can help him get healthy agian?


----------



## Kpd11 (May 30, 2011)

unfortunately rango died last night, dont know whether he died because he was bitten up by his tankmates or the ammonia burns and then he was bitten.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Im really sorry to bro


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Have you tested your water yet? It's hard to say for sure what to do when we don't know exactly what's going on.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Pics would help...


----------



## Kpd11 (May 30, 2011)

the only camera i have is my phone which isnt very good... he died because of his tankmates, he was still breathing with half his body chewed up and eaten. The rest of my piranhas are doin very good now no signs of illness


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah ammonia burn can be the culprit..Are the fin frayed? if so the fish can have a secondary fungal or bacterial infection due to the ammonia burn..I would do frequent small W/C and put the temp up a little add some aquarium salt..and if things dont get better get some pimafix and melafix and start dosing..peace


----------

